# Ohio River Weather and Forecast Links



## Tee

*Ohio River Trip Planning Resources*

River Levels Forecast

Ohio Regional Centers Forecast 

River Levels Forecast-Wilmington, OH 

Ohio River Basin Forecast-Text Format 

River Levels Forecast-Pittsburgh, PA

Daily updated information in Text Format

Text infomation

Air and Water Temperatures


Hazardous Weather Outlook


LIVE RIVER CAM - Downtown Cincinnati


Locks and Dams

Locks and Dams


----------



## Fishinfreak

Is the cam seasonal on the river? Where is it at on the river? Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## Catbird

Try this one:
http://wcpo.com/webcams/fitton/


----------



## Fishinfreak

Thanks Dale. Where have you been hiding at? Hope to see you on the river.


----------



## Catbird

I have been doing too much work. Will probably see you out there in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Catbird

Randy...other link is no good anymore. Here is a webcam from downtown.
http://www.wcpo.com/content/webcams/skycam.aspx


----------



## Fishinfreak

Thanks Dale,There are so many cameras on buildings down there. You should be able to see the river good. See you on the river.


----------



## Kyfisherman1

how accurate are these river level forecasts?????


----------



## acklac7

Kyfisherman1 said:


> how accurate are these river level forecasts?????


The forecast for the Scioto @ Columbus is typically dead-on, only exception was Ice-Out: The forecast was for the river to slowly drop, but it rose like 10 feet!

Not sure how accurate the Ohio river predictions are, I would tend to think the Ohio would be hard to forecast due to all it's tribs.


----------



## BigCatDaddy

River is looking awesome! Clear and not to swift! The white's are popping good!:B


----------



## Bill-H

i was wondering how the fishing at maretta where the muskingum river runs into the ohio river. never fish in the ohio river before just like to try it.


----------



## thedon255

I've fished at the Ohio-Muskingum confluence just a couple of times and caught only a few fish. But that was back when I had no idea what I was doing (compared to now, when I have only a vague idea of what to do.) However, that confluence, especially down in front of the Lafayette Hotel, is supposed to be fantastic catfishing. Every year, there are at least a couple of 40+ pound flatheads pulled out of there. I have no idea how it is right now but I'm pretty sure it's fairly deep in that area and you might find a wintering hole full of catfish.


----------



## Bill-H

thanks a lot as soon as the weather get fit i will try that out.


----------



## gobie

if you have a boat there is a small power plant about 5 miles down river.{ amp ohio ]
it is usually good early spring. hot water discharge. cats, hybrids,saugers.drum.fish the oputflow.grubs,minnows.if you can get shad that is best. good luck. if yopu can catch some small white bass or small drum. there excellent for flatheads there at the point and at the discharge. tight lines gobie


----------



## catfish1970

i am moving to the raver so i will be there big daddy this husky son bye


----------

